# Velveteen...my best option?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I would like to help my PJ by doing something about my off-white walls and ceiling and my tan carpet.
I do not want to paint and I can't afford velvet.
Is this my best option?

Or...are my off-white walls a neutral color? As I must say I'm thinking of doing this only because I read you should....never noticed any degrading of the PQ on screen but maybe that's just because I've never seen it with treated walls?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If the room lights up on bright scenes, then you are losing some contrast and colour..
It WILL make a difference with the walls covered in a dark fabric, if this is the way you want go..
Any dark fabric could be used so you could use velveteen, velour or suede, or just about any other type of fabric...
If your room is a bit alive acoustically speaking, then I would use a fairly heavy material..
I used a dark grey heavy suede in my theatre and it really helped to deaden the room...


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It is too alive with both sound and light bouncing all over the place including the adjoining kitchen.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That being the case, then I would opt for some very heavy material...wool probably your best choice..although it could get pricey for a large quantity..
It also sounds like you might need some acoustic panels as well..


----------

